# تأجير فيلات وشقق مفروشة في اسطنبول وتركيا



## الشام للسياحة والسفر (8 يوليو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*  تأجير فيلات وشقق مفروشة في اسطنبول وتركيا*
​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 
​ الشام العالمية للسياحة والسفر ، تأجير فيلات بكل المستويات وفيلات فخمة وراقية وشقق مفروشة بكل المستويات وشقق مفروشة فاخرة في اسطنبول وجميع أنحاء تركيا وبأفضل الأسعار .

 
[FONT=&quot]للتواصل معنا ، يمكنكم زيارة مكاتبنا في الدول العربية أو زيارة موقعنا عبر الإنترنت ، [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الشام ( أبو العبد ) للسياحة والسفر[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]www.aboabd.com أو بإمكانكم مراسلتنا عبر بريدنا الإلكتروني [email protected] أو بإمكانكم التواصل معنا عبر سكايب [/FONT]*turkey-aboalabd*[FONT=&quot] أو الإتصال بنا على رقم الهاتف [/FONT]*00905370100700*[FONT=&quot] ونتمنى أن تنال خدماتنا إعجابكم .[/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]
-------------------------------------------------- [/FONT]*​*
 
 [FONT=&quot]موقع الشركة عبر الإنترنت[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]www.aboabd.com[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]إيميل الشركة[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]صفحة الشركة على الفيس بوك[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]https://www.facebook.com/Sham.travel[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]نادي محبي السفر إلى تركيا على الفيس بوك[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]https://www.facebook.com/Turkey.welcome.you [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] قناة الشركة على اليوتيوب[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/AlshamAboalabd[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] مدونة الشركة عبر بلوغر[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]http://alshamaboalabd.blogspot.com[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]أتصل بنا عبر سكايب[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]turkey-aboalabd[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]رقم هاتف الشركة[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]00905370100700[/FONT]​ *​


----------

